
The Return of Workflows (April) - samuell
http://devops.com/2015/04/09/return-workflows
======
samuell
A very good article, touching on many of the problems arising in workflows,
also in the scientific field.

Interesting with the highlight of differences between "forward" and "backward"
defined workflows (let data/tasks flow forward on success vs require some of
the most downstream tasks or targets, and let the engine figure out upstream
targets), as these have profound implications for how easy some workflow
constructs are implemented. E.g. handling processes producing dynamic number
of outputs is much easier in the forward defined one.

------
tetron
The Common Workflow Language [https://common-workflow-
language.github.io/](https://common-workflow-language.github.io/) is an open
source effort to create a common way of defining portable, reproducible
computational workflows to address the needs of the science community, but
could have broad application to business task automation as well.

